# If You Give A Hedgehog A Blanket



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I was mentioned in this thread http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=21918 that someone should make a children's book, based off the "If You Give A Pig a Pancake"/"Moose a Muffin" etc books but instead about giving a hedgie a blanket. Smhufflepuff said "when you give a hedgie a blankie, they'll tell you that you did it "wrong" and rearrange it themselves".

I thought it would be SO FUN if we actually did the book TOGETHER! So, if you want to contribute ideas for the children's book please post it below! I also think it would be fun if we all contributed pictures of our own hedgies for the book! I, or someone else, could compile all the "if you'" and pictures, bound them, credit everyone here at HHC that participated and enjoy our own little book that we made together!

If you haven't read the "If You Give A Pig a Pancake books, you totally should. They're really cute. Here's a read along of the book if you're interested/need ideas for our book. 




Ok y'all, "If you give a hedgehog a blanket........"


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Best idea ever! Piglet's habits will now be under careful observation while I brainstorm


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

JulieAnne said:


> "If you give a hedgehog a blanket, they'll tell you that you did it "wrong" and rearrange it themselves"


How about:
"And when they rearrange it themselves, they'll gonna have to anoint with it, too."

Haha, we should keep this going


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome! Maybe after this we can do a sock and whatever else we come up with lol!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok so "If you give a hedgehog a blanket they're going to want to rearrange it themselves.
"When they rearrange it themselves they're going to find a weird smell"
"When they find that weird smell they're going to want to annoying with it"

Keep it coming! !


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I should add...don't feel obligated to pick up where we left off. If you have something to add earlier in the " story" our something that might be cute later on.. like if you have the perfect ending... Just throw it out there!! Don't be shy!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

"When they're done annointing, they're going to want rearrange the blanket...Again."


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

When hes finished rearranging the blanket, He'll ask for a mealworm, When hes finished with the mealworm he'll ask for another one.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

When hes done eating He'll want to take a nap, He'll dig, dig, dig till he finds the right spot.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

"If you give a hedgehog a blanket he will ask you for a sock"
"If you give a hedgehog your sock he will amaze you by drooling all over it"
"If the sock soaking successfully impresses he will ask for a meal worm"
" If the mealwoms fill up the hedgie he will go for a run on his wheel"
" If the hedgehog runs long enough he will ask for a bath"
" If you give a hedgehog a bath he will ask for a cuddle"
"If you cuddle a hedgehog you may get poked by his spines"

I could go on and on....

Dibs on doing cute art for the hedgehog book!


----------

